# Bit help



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

So my horse is VERY strong and I have no control in the canter (but the canter alone) meaning on hacks I just have to hold on and pray and in the school I cannot collect her or slow her down. She gets pissy and bucks with me if I hold her back too much too. I need a bit that will be effective but must also be BD legal. I've tried a hanging cheek snaffle but she just ploughs through my contact. I also have never achieved an outline which causes us to loose marks. Please help!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would suggest having some lessons with a good trainer tbh.

Out hacking I used to ride my mare in a Mullen mouthed pelham with short sides, on double reins. On the top rein it is a very mild bit but with the option of gentle engagement of the bottom rein if required for safety outside.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

To achieve an outline the horse needs to engage more with their rear legs by shifting the weight and working harder through its haunches and back.

I'd also suggest lessons with a suitable trainer.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would suggest having some lessons with a good trainer tbh.
> 
> Out hacking I used to ride my mare in a Mullen mouthed pelham with short sides, on double reins. On the top rein it is a very mild bit but with the option of gentle engagement of the bottom rein if required for safety outside.


I have lots of lessons- to no avail! 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> To achieve an outline the horse needs to engage more with their rear legs by shifting the weight and working harder through its haunches and back.
> 
> I'd also suggest lessons with a suitable trainer.


Ok, I have frequent lessons already so I'll just keep that up.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Captain-Lou said:


> I have lots of lessons- to no avail!
> Thanks for the help


Not all trainers are the same though


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what bit do you have her in? she may be avading contact as your bit is too harsh or she doesnt like the action, stronger bits are not the answer to no control
a good trainer should be able to help you with bit advice


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Kimblewick?


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not all trainers are the same though


Ok, well I'll try a different one some time


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Lil Miss said:


> what bit do you have her in? she may be avading contact as your bit is too harsh or she doesnt like the action, stronger bits are not the answer to no control
> a good trainer should be able to help you with bit advice


She was originally in a snaffle but she was uncontrollable! She's settled now in a kimblewick, which she seems to agree with. I know stronger bits aren't always the answer, but my issue is on hacks she's so strong it's dangerous because she'll gallop onto the road! I'm looking for a good bit because my issue is our own safety. In the meantime we are schooling to improve but I cannot go a year without hacking out or jumping just because she's too strong for me to take out.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Brannybear said:


> Kimblewick?


She's currently in one, and she seems to agree with it but it's not made a huge difference tbh. Thanks


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

No problem, what feed is she on? I have a mare who is a completely different horse on different feeds. She had a mad phase where one of the young girls at our yard was accidentally feeding her competition mix - took her out on our usual route and she bolted, I literally had no breaks heading towards a road! 

Switched her back onto the usual and she soon mellowed out to the point where I needed to carry a whip on hacks. 

You could also try and cut out as much sugar from the diet as possible.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Brannybear said:


> No problem, what feed is she on? I have a mare who is a completely different horse on different feeds. She had a mad phase where one of the young girls at our yard was accidentally feeding her competition mix - took her out on our usual route and she bolted, I literally had no breaks heading towards a road!
> 
> Switched her back onto the usual and she soon mellowed out to the point where I needed to carry a whip on hacks.
> 
> You could also try and cut out as much sugar from the diet as possible.


She currently isn't on feed, as I was advised to cut the sugar out of her diet by my trainer. She's nice and plump at the moment so she's fine off feed. But I am worried about winter, I have no idea what feed to put her on so she doesn't get fizzy! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Have a look at Simple Systems feeds for the winter. They were excellent for our horses and have a great advice line for help with choosing feeds.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Cedar said:


> Have a look at Simple Systems feeds for the winter. They were excellent for our horses and have a great advice line for help with choosing feeds.


Thank you!


----------

